# Frage zu Dailern !



## TWINS (2. Mai 2002)

Hi Leute..

Ich wollte euch mal fragen, ob man sich vor Dialern im Internet schützen muss, auch wenn man einen DSL Anschluss hat ?
Kumpel von mir hat gemeint, dass man mit einem DSL Anschluss vor Dialern zum Teil geschützt ist. Ich weiss jedoch nicht warum!

Könntet Ihr mir einen Rat geben ?

cu Twins


----------



## Shiivva (2. Mai 2002)

na ja, ich schätz mal weil die meisten mit dsl die ganze zeit online sind und somit der dialer sich nicht einwählen kann.
hab ich zumindest gedacht..


----------



## Arne Buchwald (2. Mai 2002)

Hallo,

mir ist nicht bekannt, dass es DSL-Dialer gibt. Meines Wissens gibt's diese ******-Dinger nur für ISDN.


----------



## TWINS (2. Mai 2002)

ArneE :



> mir ist nicht bekannt, dass es DSL-Dialer gibt. Meines Wissens gibt's diese ******-Dinger nur für ISDN



Hoffentlich ist es so, wie du es gesagt hast ArneE.

cu Twins


----------



## Wolf of Doom (2. Mai 2002)

hi,



> 07. Ich surfe über DSL. Muss ich Angst vor Dialern haben?
> 
> Nein. Bis heute ist - technisch bedingt - kein 0190-Dialer in der Lage, sich über DSL ins Netz zu verbinden. Dialer-Gefahr besteht aber dann, wenn  Sie zusätzlich zum DSL-Netzwerk eine zweite (ISDN- oder Analog-)Verbindung  installiert haben, etwa für den Faxbetrieb. Was oft für Verunsicherung sorgt: DSL verhindert natürlich nicht, dass sich ein 0190-Dialer auf den Rechner herunterlädt und womöglich auch installiert. Aber einwählen kann er sich definitiv nicht.


Quelle: dialerschutz.de

weitere infos unter  http://www.dialerschutz.de

cya

wolf


----------



## TWINS (2. Mai 2002)

Zitat Wolf of Doom :

Dialer-Gefahr besteht aber dann, wenn Sie zusätzlich zum DSL-Netzwerk eine zweite (ISDN- oder Analog-)Verbindung installiert haben, etwa für den Faxbetrieb. 


Hi...

Ich gehe zwar mit einem DSL-Modem ( Telekom ) ins Netz, habe aber noch zusätzlich ein ISDN-Modem ( Eumex404 ), das mit dem DSL-Modem verbunden ist. Das ISDN_modem ist jedoch aber nicht installiert, also dient nur zur Verbindung zum DSL-Modem.
Besteht nun hier die Gefahr, das sich Dialer bei mir einwählen können ?

cu Twins


----------



## Psyclic (3. Mai 2002)

näh


----------



## BubiBohnensack (3. Mai 2002)

Dialer wählen sich ein (in eine teure Nummer). Da liegt der Vorteil von DSL: DSL kann nicht wählen. Deswegen kannst du mit DSL auch nicht telefonieren wie früher mit der Wählhilfe. Deswegen funktionieren Dialer bei DSL <b>nicht</b>
Problematisch wird es nur, wenn du nicht nur das DSL-Modem angeschlossen hast sondern auch noch ISDN oder Modem.
Die können sich dann nähmlich einwählen.


----------



## TWINS (3. Mai 2002)

Ich habe das ISDN Modem ( Eumex404 )angeschlossen aber nicht installiert. Es dient jedoch bei mir nur zum Zweck für einen weiteren Telefonchluss oder sonstiges.
Besteht nun immer noch die Gefahr ?

cu Twins


----------



## BubiBohnensack (3. Mai 2002)

Darf ich fragen, wieso du die da dran hast? Wozu brauchst du die?
Wenn sie nicht installiert ist, und zwischen DSL und PC geschaltet ist, kann nicht passieren.


----------



## TWINS (3. Mai 2002)

Ich habe es nur dran, damit ich weitere Geräte wie z.B. ein Telefon oder Fax anschliessen kann. 

cu Twins


----------



## RedZack (4. Mai 2002)

Gibt es einen Scanner der evtl. vorhandene Dialer auf der Festplatte findet? Hab da leider noch nichts gefunden. Thx!


----------



## BubiBohnensack (4. Mai 2002)

http://www.dialerschutz.de/home/Downloads/downloads.html


----------



## Thomas Lindner (4. Mai 2002)

Zum Momentanen Zeitpunkt besteht definitiv keine Gefahr, was Dialer angeht, wenn man DSL nutzt, ausser wie genannt, man hat auch noch eine ISDN Verbindungsmöglichkeit.

ABER

dieses gilt nicht mehr lange, denn die ersten DSL Dialer sind bereits in Entwicklung und werden irgendwann sicher ausgereift sein, aber wie gesagt:

MOMENTAN KAUM BIS KEINE GEFAHR!


----------



## RedZack (4. Mai 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von BubiBohnensack _
> *http://www.dialerschutz.de/home/Downloads/downloads.html *





Thx


----------

